# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Ограничение доступа приложения к папкам + криптование

## ZayabisSurfer

Приветствую всех,много гуглил,но так и не нашёл,что надо.

Нужно программу:
 + Которая ограничивает доступ к папкам(тока разрешённым 

программам),как S'n'S это делает.
 + (де)Шифрует на лету

Чтобы для разрешённых программ доступ к инфе был доступен 

всегда.А для не разрешённых файлы не виделись или были 

шированные.

Есть такой софт?Как его искать? Желательно,чтобы он ещё и 

бекап в архивы поддерживал.

Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zerocorporated

Ограниченная учетная запись – наверно это то, что вам нужно.

----------


## Firza

А не проще ли это сделать средствами встроенными в самой Windows –“Ограниченная учетная запись” + “Политика ограничения программного обеспечения”?
Создав список разрешенных программ, и запретив запуск всех остальных , неразрешенных программ, отпадет надобность в дополнительной программе, которая бы контролировала, что может и что не может делать неразрешенная программа. Неразрешенную программу просто нельзя будет запустить.

----------


## fotorama

> А не проще ли это сделать средствами встроенными в самой Windows –“Ограниченная учетная запись” + “Политика ограничения программного обеспечения”?
> Создав список разрешенных программ, и запретив запуск всех остальных , неразрешенных программ, отпадет надобность в дополнительной программе, которая бы контролировала, что может и что не может делать неразрешенная программа. Неразрешенную программу просто нельзя будет запустить.


это сработает только в XP PRO.... в HOME вы не сможете с политиками поиграть....... :Sad:

----------


## Firza

> это сработает только в XP PRO.... в HOME вы не сможете с политиками поиграть.......


Да, поиграть с политиками в Windows XP Home не получится, но можно через Registry импортировать готовые настройки политики с другого компьютера (Windows XP Pro), и они будут работать на Windows XP Home. Также можно разобраться с структурой хранение политикв Registry, научится их создавать и редактировать напрямую, через Regedit. На худой конец можно использовать программу Trust-No-Exe, что является подобием “Политики ограничения программного обеспечения”.

----------

